# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Eheim Surface Extractor



## trom2k (Mar 12, 2004)

I've recently put together my first freshwater, planted, 37g tank with an Eheim 2224, 65w 7100 K power compact, and moon light led. What a filter! It really says something when you can hear the light timers over the pump! 

The problem I'm having is that there's a layer of protein/green algae on the surface. What's the best way to rid my tank of this problem? Is the Eheim Surface Extractor the part for the job or is there something else on the market that's better? I'm afraid that my plants (2 anubis nana, 2 amazon sords and soon to be more) aren't getting as much light as they could without the surface film. I have a lot of faith in Eheim after seeing how well engineered the filter was, however I always like to get others opinions. Any suggestions would be great.Thanks,

Tom


----------



## trom2k (Mar 12, 2004)

I've recently put together my first freshwater, planted, 37g tank with an Eheim 2224, 65w 7100 K power compact, and moon light led. What a filter! It really says something when you can hear the light timers over the pump! 

The problem I'm having is that there's a layer of protein/green algae on the surface. What's the best way to rid my tank of this problem? Is the Eheim Surface Extractor the part for the job or is there something else on the market that's better? I'm afraid that my plants (2 anubis nana, 2 amazon sords and soon to be more) aren't getting as much light as they could without the surface film. I have a lot of faith in Eheim after seeing how well engineered the filter was, however I always like to get others opinions. Any suggestions would be great.Thanks,

Tom


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

While I have doubts as to the film holding back much light the film is icky and an eyesore. Set up properly a surface extractor will eliminate the film. They can be a nuisance too, with leaf litter blocking the grate and they can be noisy if not set properly. Personally I run surface extractors on all my tanks with canisters. Fluvals is very annoying to setup correctly, the Eheim is much easier. Also note that small fish such as Otos can find their demise with these units if precautions aren't taken.

___________________
Steve Hampton

"What lies behind us and what lies ahead of us are tiny matters compared to what lives within us." 
-Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## trom2k (Mar 12, 2004)

Thanks Steve. Have you or anyone else heard that black mollies will skim the surface film? This was mentioned to me on another forum. I'm looking for a way to rid my tank of this in the simplest, cheapest, and most efficient way possible. Is the Eheim Surface Extractor noisy? Thanks in advance.

Tom


----------



## Steve Hampton (Feb 13, 2004)

It can be noisy especially as the water level drops, it's kid of a gurgling sound that's not like the irritating noise of a waterfall filter or air pump/airstone though. And yes, Mollies will eat the proteinaceous material as will Swordtail's.

___________________
Steve Hampton

"What lies behind us and what lies ahead of us are tiny matters compared to what lives within us." 
-Oliver Wendell Holmes


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd add that you ought to figure out what it is that's causing an excessive film to collect on the surface. Some film is expected and like Steve said, won't cause too much light loss IF it isn't particularly excessive. You might consider whether you are overfeeding and that's what's causing some protiens and oils to collect and float on the surface of the water. Also, are you doing regular water changes?? That should alleviate the problem to a significant degree. Also, if you take a bottle and submerge it in the water until the opening is *just* below the surface, the tension on the surface that this creates will enable you to "skim" the protien layer into the bottle so it can be discarded. You can do this as the layer forms. These measures might do away with your need for any other "gear" like a surface extractor which can make some noise if noise is something you're looking to avoid, as I do.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

The Eheim surface extractor makes a rattle sound because the strength of the motor is too great when using the unit alone. It is meant to be used in conjuction with a second siphon such as the pre-filter. The extractor is designed to take a lower volume of water. A "Y" connector enables using both siphons on one tank.

The rattle in the extractor is a weight located in the center of the unit used as a counter balance between the floating extractor and lower strainer. But it can be muffled if using the unit alone. Take the unit apart and wrap masking tape around the weight to form a padding buffer. That takes care of any rattle. 

I highly recommend extractors in plant tanks. Tall or floating plants easily prevent fish from eating flake foods, which cause the protein problem on the water surface as Avi describes. The extractor eliminates the problem. They take a bit of adjusting but well worth the effort. I've used them over 25 years now.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Rene (Jun 7, 2003)

I have used the fluval/aquaclear surface skimmer without any problems that have been mentioned in this thread. My setup with the skimmer have been flawless, no noise, no hassles, no fiddling around with it either. On top of that it did the duty of cleaning out any scum that would float around my tank.

I would get one, but I have never used the eheim version of it. I have heard alot of negative feedbacks on the eheim surface extractor though, but that is only my opinion.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

One thing I forgot to mention about the extractor is the floating dual siphons break very easily. Do not remove them from the unit. Remove the pull-out stoppers at the end of them and and push the debris through it. I've broken mine then had to re-glue them. 

Rene is right with many people not liking these units. My guess is they don't take the time initally to adjust the unit in the tank. It is very complicated in design, but that doesn't make it better if the Fluval design is simple and trouble free. Also the cost is similar to buying an entire HOB filter like an Aqua Clear. 

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

I wouldn't bother with a surface skimmer. Just point your filter outlet to the surface of the water. You don't need splashing, just a bit of turbulance and surface ripples will prevent surface scum.CO2 loss really isn't an issue because there's no splashing


----------



## Tenor1 (Mar 3, 2003)

Just something to break the water surface tension might work but what fun would that be







JERP makes a very good point! Sometimes the simplest ways are best.

Regards,
Carlos

==============================
I try to keep the tank plain and simple but it never stays that way!


----------



## Avi (Apr 7, 2004)

I'd say that Trom2k has all the options laid out in this thread by now, BUT would pointing the outlet of a power head, or filter outlet work on the surface film *without* breaking the surface tension?? I'd guess that all that would do is move the surface film around a bit but it wouldn't be mixed into the water for removal by the filter, but I never tried that so experience might tell the tale.


----------



## markstr (Feb 23, 2004)

In conjunction with my Hang on filter for my
12 gal. Tank I use a "Mini" Powerhead several
inches below the Surface and this seems to help
very much in my situation and I have the option
to vary the flow rate.....


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

AVI,
Your guess is entirely correct. When you point the filter outlet at the surface of the water, all it does is move the surface film around a bit. My point is that surface film HATES that. Surface film is algal/microbial in nature and does not grow well in moving water. Moving water will prevent the scum from growing in the first place.


----------

